# Nail transfer foils on blade and cranks.



## Still Hookinn (Oct 24, 2013)

Has anyone tried to do any nail art transfer foil on blades yet? I did a couple yesterday and they turned out great on blades. Holographic to stay or paint over with transparent.


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

Throw some pictures of them up, would love to see them.


----------



## Still Hookinn (Oct 24, 2013)

Yeah i still have to coat them with clear mcu but im waiting untill i get enough blades done to coat them at one time. I am worried that the clear is going to wrinkle the foil but we will see, the more i do it the more they get better. I am going to try a new glue this week.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

I would also like to see some pictures of them.


----------



## Still Hookinn (Oct 24, 2013)

Sorry for the delay


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Wow! Worth the wait. They look great, and will give me something to look into. Thanks!


----------



## Still Hookinn (Oct 24, 2013)

That is with no clear yet ,but I have to wait until I get enough done for the season before I clear all at one time.


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

Heck yeah, those do look good. Lots of color reflecting off them.


----------



## Still Hookinn (Oct 24, 2013)

New foil transfers after clear coat.


----------



## foxbites (Mar 15, 2010)

Where do you get that foil from?


----------



## Still Hookinn (Oct 24, 2013)

Dollar nail art .com


----------



## foxbites (Mar 15, 2010)

Thanks! I will have to check it out


----------

